# What's your relationship status?



## mrbeansuperman (Nov 30, 2013)

Just curious of the r'ship status of us SA peeps. :yes


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

This will be a landslide.  I'll join the party.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Single, no particular agenda.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

single, looking.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Very single.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Single, looking.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Single and ready to mingle


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Single


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

In a relationship.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Almost every guy on here is going to be single, and presumably looking


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Single, not looking.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

So far pretty much exactly what I would expect.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Grand said:


> Single, not looking. x.x


why not looking? You don't have to answer if that's an uncomfortable question. I just wonder.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

single, **** off. 

just kidding. well, not about the single part. but yeah. i'm recovering from a long time, potent crush, and honestly don't feel like i'd have my heart in any dating/relationship i might engage in at current. give me a good year or two.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Single, oh so single.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Married to tha game.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Single.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Together to 6 years, Married for 3.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Single, always have been and probably always will be.

I keep alternating between looking and not looking, mostly towards not looking as I think what's the point?


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Leper


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> Leper


no your not, why did you get rid of the gizmo avatar...?..I liked that avatar..


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not sure what looking and not looking means for me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I'm not sure what looking and not looking means for me.


Me either, its all a mystery...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

single, and why bother looking


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Single, not actively looking. So many pretty girls out there that make me want to change my mind! Too bad I have 0 chance.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

widowed


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

In a relationship


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Single, and I voted "not looking", which is more or less true, but it would be nice to bump into someone who was a really good match.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Single.










Voted not looking.


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

Newly single and looking


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Single and looking but not actually trying


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

In an unincorporated alliance, constantly battling for dominance.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Waiting for a miracle.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Single, looking but not desperate. To be the most Frank I could care less about companionship because that is just a bridge waiting to collapse considering my hot head. I am all about sex off hand, maybe if a woman from a miracle who can tolerate me appears I would make a commitment. Although I never dated so I do not know. I do not have the looks or the confidence to make moves. I would most likely break ties because I see myself as just garbage and feel bad for a girl bothering to date me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Single, just.......single.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> Leper


How high can you jump?

Single, and looking confused. I mean, looking and confused about being single. I'm confused?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Single. I don't have the first clue to get out of friend zones.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Single..and..not looking, I mean if I bumped into someone..thats great but I'm not prepared to "hit the clubs" and I'm too much of a wimp to do online dating so thats out the window

It'd be nice but its not my main goal in life, I've spent so much time on my own I'm probably used to it by now and the very limited few relationships I've been in have all gone spectacularly sour which I must say puts me off somewhat!


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

single and LF friends with BAEnefits


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Single. I don't have the first clue to get out of friend zones.


Don't get in them to begin with?


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

coniconon said:


> Waiting for a miracle.


hahahahah same here :-|


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

yolo (you only loved once)


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Grand said:


> Oh, no it's okay.
> 
> I was seeing someone online for like... 8/9 months, and I'm not over him. And I just... don't even know anymore. Maybe relationships aren't worth it. I had these crazy romantic views on relationships... and now I'm starting to think maybe I'm just stupid. I'm watching so many people's relationships fall apart, and the pain is so much. If love dies, then what is the point? Maybe my view of love is too much. And the current dating scene seems so shallow, not that I'd do well trying to date. I highly doubt anyone would be interested in or stay with someone like me anyway, so it's kind of... pointless. :/


I understand. I am so sorry to hear about your pain. I am also in distress because the person I was fond of on this website doesn't want to have anything in common with me. But this is not the first time I am rejected. And you are right to notice that many couples break up for different reasons. As a result, there is always an apprehension of some failures. Still, it is not worth giving up. Please have hope in yourself. :hug


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Single, not looking. Well I am looking kind of, but don't expect anything to happen for me.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I think there should be an option between looking and not looking. I put single and looking, just because I'm open to the idea of a relationship, but to be honest, I'm not actively trying to "find" a girl, go on dates etc, even though I want a relationship. If I bump into a nice girl and we hit it off, I'd look into a relationship with her, but if not, I'm happy being single for a bit longer, no need to go "searching" for someone.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

single, not seriously looking but looking nevertheless.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Single since birth


----------



## Haynes1990 (Apr 18, 2014)

Recently single. Long-term partner dumped me in February :clap Great start to the year! :b

Not looking for anyone. If love finds me, then great, but I'm definitely not seeking it.


----------



## tb8900 (Dec 3, 2013)

Single... for now... I hope


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

In a relationship.


----------



## ol blue (Apr 19, 2014)

I have to wonder: Is there more social anxiety for those that are that are not in a romantic relationship? Or is it those that are in a romantic relationship trying to hind their anxiety?


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

ol blue said:


> I have to wonder: Is there more social anxiety for those that are that are not in a romantic relationship? Or is it those that are in a romantic relationship trying to hind their anxiety?


I always tried to hide my anxiety but I think it always shows. I met my boyfriend on a meetup group for people with social anxiety so we understand each other.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Single. Big surprise.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Single, not trying.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

Married to my laptop. 

Single.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sure you can guess...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

cuppy said:


> internet crushes can really suck >_<)


They really can.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Single and not really looking. I feel that the range of girls realistically available to me is so small that it's hardly worth expending any energy pursuing a relationship. 

I would need to make some major changes to alter my outlook, i.e a new job, a slighter better physique (although I'm pretty trim tbh but improvements can always be made), a more assertive personality and possibly even minor plastic surgery. I need to make a decision soon.


----------

